# POLL - Which Terrariums do you like better - Exo Terra or Zoo Med?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

So I have to admit that I am an Exo Terra Fanboy.

I buy most of my Herp stuff from Exo Terra.

I have 7 Exo Terra Terrarium of different sizes.

PetSmart had a Zoo Med 18 X 18 X 24 on clearance for only 20 Dollars and my my friend was kind enough to buy me one.

Man I love it.

I just put my Vent Thumbnails in it.

The Single door looks so much better than the Exo Terra Double Door. (The biggest thing I like about the Zoo Med's.

And the top comes right of with two sides that just snap right in. The Exo Terras take much longer to get the top off with their 4 twist half moons.

The screen top is one piece and not divided by plastic sections like the Exo Terra (not important for Poison Dart Frogs but great for reptiles that need a Heat Lamp since you can use an 8.5" Lamp vs. Exo Terra where you are limited to the 5.5" Lamp).

Only thing bad about it is that it does not come with the background like the Exo Terra's do but they do sell a nice "Tree Trunk" Background.

Now assuming that Zoo Med made the same amount of sizes as Exo Terra does (Zoo Med has only 4 Smaller Terrariums in its lineup vs. Exo Terra's 15 Different Sizes).

Which do you prefer Zoo Med or Exo Terra.

I thought that this would be a Fun and Interesting Poll.

Please vote.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I would have went with Zoo Med if they made the size that I was looking for. I love the front door.. and will probably try one when I get some smaller enclosures for thumbs in the future. 

BTW.. very nice snag on the Zoo Med.. makes me want to frequent Petco a little more often


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Moriko said:


> I think I would have went with Zoo Med if they made the size that I was looking for. I love the front door.. and will probably try one when I get some smaller enclosures for thumbs in the future.
> 
> BTW.. very nice snag on the Zoo Med.. makes me want to frequent Petco a little more often


Yes, the Door is definetly the best part of the Zoo Med.

But lets not factor in sizes available as that would not be fair.

Lets pretend for the sake of argument that Zoo Med made all the same sizes as Exo Terra for this Poll.


----------



## singhm29 (Jun 28, 2009)

the single door makes me like the zoomed version alot more. However i noticed that compared to the exoterra tops the zoomed ones seem flimsy and cheap


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Exo...rather not deal with broken latches on zoo meds. Also nice to only have to open half the door as opposed to one big door....nightmare with small fast frogs.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with Greg, very nice to open one side of the viv and get sonething done while isolating the other side to prevent escapes. Especially with thumbs. 

Joe


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have one of each the same size 18x18x24 both are side by side. And I have to say for viewing and plant trimming I love my Zoo med. But agree with the danger of one big open door. I use a piece of plexi glass cut 18x 8 or so ( not exact measurement ) that I set in the front when I'm pruning or going to be in their for a min. To keep them in their. I also like their light fixture much better. The reflector inside is better. But it only has one power button as the exo hood has two, so I can turn the lights down one at a time before bedtime. But with that being said I still like the light out put of the zoo med for the all day use better. Sorry for the 10 cents worth.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Is it just me or do the Zoo Med's look bigger due to their Single Door?

I have two side by side (1 Zoo Med and 1 Exo Terra).
Both are 12 X 12 X 18
They are the same size but the Zoo Med just seems larger to me.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

ZooMeds go on sale more often than Exos in my area, so price is a factor. Plus, they have an unobstructed view with the single door. So, I vote ZooMed.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

My main issue with Exo vs zoo med is that the screen tops on exos will eventually rust out and completely fall apart. So unless you address this up front, its going to be an issue. Which leads me to my next point, Zoo meds are generally cheaper than exo's, add in the cost of mods and the difference might be $20-30 or more. Lastly, I prefer the single door as opposed to the double door, but this is just preference. Otherwise I find them very similar...

For all the customization to put in drill holes, bulkheads, customized tops, I am starting to lean towards the custom made vivs. But all that customization comes with a price...


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

A price not related to money sometimes either. I coudlnt justify paying someone to drill glass for me.

For the exo....I trash the top...switch to.glass pane and make my own.screen section.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I *really* like the two doors on the exo. It's great when working with fast frogs that like to try to escape!


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

cbreon said:


> My main issue with Exo vs zoo med is that the screen tops on exos will eventually rust out and completely fall apart. So unless you address this up front, its going to be an issue. Which leads me to my next point, Zoo meds are generally cheaper than exo's, add in the cost of mods and the difference might be $20-30 or more. Lastly, I prefer the single door as opposed to the double door, but this is just preference. Otherwise I find them very similar...
> 
> For all the customization to put in drill holes, bulkheads, customized tops, I am starting to lean towards the custom made vivs. But all that customization comes with a price...


Interesting.

I have noticed Rust on my Exo Terras.

But why would the Zoo Meds not do the same?


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

that Frog Guy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have noticed Rust on my Exo Terras.
> 
> But why would the Zoo Meds not do the same?


Zoo Med must use different material, perhaps stainelss? My question is why would a company make a VIVARIUM with a screen that could rust...the very name implies a wet environment...


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Another reason you may have gotten that zoomed for so cheap is there was recently a discussion that petco stated they were discontinuing zoo meds? Don't hold me to that, I could be completely wrong. But I remember reading they were going to stop carrying a brand.. or certain size of a terrarium. Something along those lines. I personally like the look of the single door, but only own exo-terras. lol. 2 of our 4 tanks are euro vents with sliding doors too. So I guess we're partial to 2 doors


----------



## Guanton75 (Apr 30, 2009)

mydumname said:


> Exo...rather not deal with broken latches on zoo meds. Also nice to only have to open half the door as opposed to one big door....nightmare with small fast frogs.


Agreed, I lost a bunch of varadero to a Zoo Med busted latch. 

-Seth


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Nismo95 said:


> Another reason you may have gotten that zoomed for so cheap is there was recently a discussion that petco stated they were discontinuing zoo meds? Don't hold me to that, I could be completely wrong. But I remember reading they were going to stop carrying a brand.. or certain size of a terrarium. Something along those lines. I personally like the look of the single door, but only own exo-terras. lol. 2 of our 4 tanks are euro vents with sliding doors too. So I guess we're partial to 2 doors


My price on the zoo med vs exo terra is based on a variety of different prices, I can usually get a 18x18x24 zoo med for $10-15 less, factor in the price for modifications to the top and now you're talking at least $20 more...

I will agree the latches on zoo meds break, but this is actually another reason I like the zoo meds. I make locks for all my tanks with small dow rods and a small metal fitting. This helps ensure my cats don't open one of my tanks, the exo's don't have this ability...


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

What kind of cat can open an exo? That knob isn't exactly the easiest to move....and cats lack opposable thumbs focker


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I'm going to give the slight edge to the Exo Terras based on my experience. However, I do prefer the tops of the zoomeds because I have been able to modify them for my frogs and still make them look clean and professional instead of just totally canning the top and putting a piece of glass on it. Plus, the stupid half-moon things on the exo terras drive me nuts.

One other thing to consider the bottom of the doors on the exo terras are slightly higher, which gives you more space for a thicker layer of leaf litter without blocking the vent.

I originally got my 18x18x24 exo for Benedictas because I knew they were jumpy... and I am really glad I made that decision. After having a 18x18x24 zoomed for a while and now the same size exo (I've had 12x12x18s in the past) I am going to be getting exos again in the future.

To throw a wrench into things here... I will also add that for a horizontal tank, like for tincs, I like the Tetrafauna Deluxe 29gal that I have. The sliding doors are nice and the pre-drilled hole in the bottom makes setting up drainage easy. If you want to add a glass top you can just get a basic 29 gallon aquarium top.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I've owned neither but the front door not being split on Zoomed really sells me on it. I with exoterra would go to doors like that since they seem to be kicking zoomed's butt on vivs and my guess is zoomed may give up...Not sure how many size options they have either while exoterra has many.

So I vote zoomed if they don't discontinue them and have larger sizes....be nice if they fix the door breakage issues I've heard about


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> Another reason you may have gotten that zoomed for so cheap is there was recently a discussion that petco stated they were discontinuing zoo meds? Don't hold me to that, I could be completely wrong. But I remember reading they were going to stop carrying a brand.. or certain size of a terrarium. Something along those lines. I personally like the look of the single door, but only own exo-terras. lol. 2 of our 4 tanks are euro vents with sliding doors too. So I guess we're partial to 2 doors


No you are completely dead on. Petco and PetSmart. I bought an 12x12x18 Zoo-Med for $18. Keep in mind it was dirty as hell. I actually finished building that tank tonight.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

mydumname said:


> What kind of cat can open an exo? That knob isn't exactly the easiest to move....and cats lack opposable thumbs focker


hhahahahha, thats funny....but seriously my cats = ninjas


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

cbreon said:


> hhahahahha, thats funny....but seriously my cats = ninjas


Ferrets that have opened every cabinet and drawer from the counter down, even pulled out a drawer, pushed the other out from that one, and then the 3rd and ended up on the kitchen counter. Pulled one ferret out of the VCR, and another off the curtains about 6 feet up..and my Fox is almost as handy at getting into stuff.... So I totally understand


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

We don't have a huge sample size but if this poll is fairly representative of sentiment seems like zoomed is really screwing the pooch by not putting more effort into a little bit better build and offering more sizes. It's almost 50/50...so if they did that and could be price competitive they could probably compete really well because It seems I'm not alone in liking the single pane doors instead of the split doors.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dendro Dave said:


> We don't have a huge sample size but if this poll is fairly representative of sentiment seems like zoomed is really screwing the pooch by not putting more effort into a little bit better build and offering more sizes. It's almost 50/50...so if they did that and could be price competitive they could probably compete really well because It seems I'm not alone in liking the single pane doors instead of the split doors.


I dont really think the single door has the potential to match exo's double doors on the wider tanks. A 36" wide door is a big piece of glass to be hinged on a couple plastic pieces in 2 corners.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

The poll is exactly tied. Thats kinda how I feel, I voted Zoo Med because they are a lot cheaper and The single pane looks better, That said Exos are better built.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

carola1155 said:


> I dont really think the single door has the potential to match exo's double doors on the wider tanks. A 36" wide door is a big piece of glass to be hinged on a couple plastic pieces in 2 corners.


That is good point, they would probably have to compromise on larger tanks, but I think up to 24 inches I'd rather have the single door. They could do a fold up or down door too with magnetic lock. (and an actual lock for cats, ferrets, and foxes)


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm actually curious about the prices everyone keeps talking about... My local Petsmart consistently has Exo Terras a lot cheaper than zoomeds. I'm talking about 12x12x18 and 18x18x24s

Exo Terra:
Exo Terra® Terrarium - Terrariums - Habitats & Decor - PetSmart

Zoomed:
Zoo Med Naturalistic Terrarium- 18x18x24 - Reptile - Sale - PetSmart

The exos had just been on sale for 79.99 too.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ferrets that have opened every cabinet and drawer from the counter down, even pulled out a drawer, pushed the other out from that one, and then the 3rd and ended up on the kitchen counter. Pulled one ferret out of the VCR, and another off the curtains about 6 feet up..and my Fox is almost as handy at getting into stuff.... So I totally understand


Hold up hold up... you have a fox?? lol I want one! How are they for pets? Thats just insane lol


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Nismo95 said:


> Hold up hold up... you have a fox?? lol I want one! How are they for pets? Thats just insane lol


Yep..
Don't wanna stray to far off topic but here is a thread on her I did back when I first got her...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/28792-meet-echo-my-new-fox.html

They're pretty cool, kinda like a hybrid between a small dog and a cat, with a pinch of ferret thrown in.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

mydumname said:


> What kind of cat can open an exo? That knob isn't exactly the easiest to move....and cats lack opposable thumbs focker


I have ( no, live with) cats that can twist the tops off of Reptomin. Until it happened I would have bet against it. However, I have never known a cat to be able to pry open those screen clips for tank tops.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ferrets that have opened every cabinet and drawer from the counter down, even pulled out a drawer, pushed the other out from that one, and then the 3rd and ended up on the kitchen counter. Pulled one ferret out of the VCR, and another off the curtains about 6 feet up..and my Fox is almost as handy at getting into stuff.... So I totally understand


And to which constrictors/monitors/velociraptors did you feed these ferrets?!?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Groundhog said:


> And to which constrictors/monitors/velociraptors did you feed these ferrets?!?


None! ....they're my babies! ...well more like roommates. They could care less if I pet them or anything as long as they are fed/watered and allowed to roam occasionally. At least Echo seeks/likes attention.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Dendro Dave said:


> None! ....they're my babies! ...well more like roommates. They could care less if I pet them or anything as long as they are fed/watered and allowed to roam occasionally. At least Echo seeks/likes attention.


Something tells me: No houseplants or free-roaming herps... How do they and Echo get along?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Groundhog said:


> Something tells me: No houseplants or free-roaming herps... How do they and Echo get along?


Nope no houseplants other then stuff up on shelves under lights growing out for vivs. No intentional free roaming herps. I can get away with stuff on the kitchen counters now that everything is childproofed...Just gotta keep an eye on Echo, because she can jump up there.

The ferrets and echo do ok, but are not unsupervised for more then a couple minutes. She really likes them but they could care less, or just sniff her and bite her...and then she sometimes takes after them. Sometimes the younger ferret jill tries to harass/play with her but she bites when she does it sometimes so things can go bad....Normally they get along ok, I just gotta keep an eye on them. I think we've only had blood maybe once...and it was very little. Ferrets are tough...and Echo's been on the receiving end of a few nips. Actually my older ferret jenny broke my skin for the first time in years because echo freaked her out and when I went the console her she reflexively bit...had forgotten she was even capable of that  Echo tries to be friends but they just won't have it...they always end up provoking her or ignoring her....or Echo gets to excited and things get rough. It is mostly at the beginning though, once they've all been out together or awhile things tend to settle down, understandings are reached


----------

